# Looking for Long term let in Matarranya area



## pymm (Jul 20, 2015)

I hope this is the right place to start this thread....

We (four people, three cats) are looking at moving to north eastern spain - teruel/tarragona mountains - this autumn and need to find a house, with a garden, (not a village house) to rent for at least six months while we learn the area and find somewhere to buy. It doesn't matter if the place is furnished or not, but it needs to be a reasonable (cheap) price and be capable of having internet of some sort, either already insitue or I'll pay to have it connected. Does anyone know of anywhere? Or if someone has a finca they want cared for for the winter? I could feed chickens, water plants etc. Or an out of season holiday home? I have excellent references and can pay up front. It needs to be within an hours travel of valderrobres/monroyo/pauls/beceite area as that is the part I want to end up living in.

Any advice greatly appreciated as this is feeling like an overwhelming difficult thing to do (change countries) but you've all managed it, so it gives me hope its possible!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

pymm said:


> I hope this is the right place to start this thread....
> 
> We (four people, three cats) are looking at moving to north eastern spain - teruel/tarragona mountains - this autumn and need to find a house, with a garden, (not a village house) to rent for at least six months while we learn the area and find somewhere to buy. It doesn't matter if the place is furnished or not, but it needs to be a reasonable (cheap) price and be capable of having internet of some sort, either already insitue or I'll pay to have it connected. Does anyone know of anywhere? Or if someone has a finca they want cared for for the winter? I could feed chickens, water plants etc. Or an out of season holiday home? I have excellent references and can pay up front. It needs to be within an hours travel of valderrobres/monroyo/pauls/beceite area as that is the part I want to end up living in.
> 
> Any advice greatly appreciated as this is feeling like an overwhelming difficult thing to do (change countries) but you've all managed it, so it gives me hope its possible!


It is not really a good time to be looking for long-term rentals because it is still the holiday season when landlords are looking to maximise their short-term take. Give it another 6 weeks or so when the schools will have gone back and the 'DINKYs' have finished their holidays... If you are going to be here for more than 90 days, you will be required to register on the foreigners register and to do that you will need to show proof of income in excess of 600€ per person, per month going into a Spanish bank account and or capital of 6000€ per person, also in a Spanish bank account. In addition you will need to show that you have health care coverage with no co-pay for each person.

Many of us who have made the move are in receipt of pensions. If it is OAP, then we can get a "Form S1" from DWP in Newcastle that gives us health care similar to that provided by the Spanish system for its own pensioners.


----------



## pymm (Jul 20, 2015)

Thanks for your answer. 

We are wanting to come out in October or November, so it should be well out of tourist season then. 

I had the impression the registering is only if you are certain it will be your main home? I dont know yet how much of amy given year we will want to spend in Spain. It is tricky as the UK will remain out main home, I run a business and pay tax in the UK and am going to continue doing so. But we want to buy and spend lots of time in Spain too.

Yes, will have to get quotes for health insurance. Do you know a good company?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

pymm said:


> Thanks for your answer.
> 
> We are wanting to come out in October or November, so it should be well out of tourist season then.
> 
> ...


It isn't a question of whether it is your main home, if you are here for 90 days or more, you will be deemed to be a resident and thereby required to register with the conditions I set out earlier.

If you are here more than 183 days in a tax year or it is considered that your centre of economic interest is in Spain, you will also become a 'tax-resident' and be required to pay taxes on your world-wide earnings.


----------



## pymm (Jul 20, 2015)

Thats handy to know. I'll be adding that to list of things to do once I have an address then. Thanks again!


----------

